# Aspire ET-S BVC



## Hash Punk (27/11/14)

So ive been vaping on this for just over a month now. And im seriously impressed. 

The flavour coming out of this little thing is mindblowing
And the clouds are enough to make you smile
Its got a higher throat hit than some of the clearos ive used before. 
But all in all this little tank is a beast!
Tank holds almost 3ml
Pyrex glass encased in a stainless steel tube . This has to have been one of the best ideas ever!
Ive managed to drop my vape from some impressive heights (not on purpose!!!)
And after cringing at the scratch marks, picked it up and carried on vaping. 

I used a mini protank 3 before the aspire ET-S and I wont be going back 

4 piece assembly including the coil. Its super fast and easy to clean. No removable drip tip tho

And these coils!
Ive maxed out a spinner and the vape was heavenly

Proceeded to max out an mvp aswel and the vape was insane!!!
Havent had a single dry hit on this yet.

One downside however
This is one seriously thirsty clearo. But the amount of flavor, vapour and throat hit you get. I would say its more than worth it !

Got mine for only R160 from vapeking. So for a high performance clearomizer that wont break your budget I would give this tank atleast 8/10

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (27/11/14)

Thanks for sharing your views @Hash Punk 
Pity the tip is not changeable but otherwise looks great


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)

Thank you for your impressions. Must say impressive reports on this forum about the Aspire ET range. See the ET-S sells at R100.00 at VapeClub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/3/15)

Andre said:


> Thank you for your impressions. Must say impressive reports on this forum about the Aspire ET range. See the ET-S sells at R100.00 at VapeClub.



Yup, got mine from them at that price last week.

If I may add to the review, shall we say "a noob's perspective".....

As was stated before, the one issue I have with the build is the fact that the drip tip is non-removable. I often find that I am over careful when inserting the drip tip into my mouth (can't believe I just typed that ) as I have knocked the steel drip tips against my teeth on more than one occasion. Especially when driving. Having smoke pipe a bit as well, it has somehow ingrained that "grip it between your teeth" idea. Now, with a steel tip that is not a pleasant feeling. Often times I find my lip pressed between the tip and my teeth, which I hate for how it feels, and it starts hurting after a few occurrences. I would like to replace all my drip tips with silicone tips in future, and this clearo doesn't allow for that. I am searching for some silicone or similar tubing however to go over the tip.

The fact that it is a glass tank is a great plus. Besides the fact that I have seen reviews where certain juice brands have corroded the poly urethane tank, the flavor seems to stay stuck in the polymer tanks when changing from one to another. On glass there is no such issues.

The rest of the build is superb and it looks way more expensive than it actually is. 

The fact that it can use both BDC and BVC is also I bonus in a way, where if you cannot get stock of one type of coil, you are sure to find the other, or at least better the odds. Mine came with the 1.8ohm BVC coil and the flavor and vapor production are both very impressive in my opinion. I run mine off an iStick D16 between 3.6 and 4V. It does handle higher voltages quite well (I started at 4.4V). 

I like the fact that it holds close to 3ml juice, not needing to top up too often. It works great for the car as well, especially on the D16. It doubles very well as an air-drum stick while sitting in traffic and blowing your little clouds. 

This was the first device ever that I was able to do lung hits off, even better than off the Nautilus Mini. Air flow is very decent, and sometimes when it want a little tighter pull on it I simply cover one of the two air holes with my forefinger while firing the battery with my thumb.

If you're on a tight budget and looking for a very nice bit of kit, I'd highly recommend this.

Thanks for reading.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necropolis (10/3/15)

Go my girlfriend one of these to use on a twisp battery - and the experience has been less than wonderful. 

Partly due to the low power put out by the twisp battery - but the thing seems to flood very often - to the point that it is not usable away from home...


----------



## Hash Punk (10/3/15)

Necropolis said:


> Go my girlfriend one of these to use on a twisp battery - and the experience has been less than wonderful.
> 
> Partly due to the low power put out by the twisp battery - but the thing seems to flood very often - to the point that it is not usable away from home...


I also ran mine on a twisp battery when my spinner was on charge. I used to ramp up the coils for a few seconds before vaping on it.
As for the leaking, have you tried changing the coil? mine did the same at one stage but after changing the coil she was leak and gurgle free

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necropolis (10/3/15)

Will try changing the coils out. 

Thinking I should run it on my MVP2 for a bit to see how it performs.


----------



## Hash Punk (10/3/15)

Necropolis said:


> Will try changing the coils out.
> 
> Thinking I should run it on my MVP2 for a bit to see how it performs.


The bvc coils like the higher voltage. Hope you solve your issues with it. She really has potential


----------

